# I kinda figured out...



## Scrolley (Apr 18, 2011)

That nothing is as bad as I expect it to be. Positive thinking doesn't hurt, stress from expecting the worst outcome can screw up things. Bottom line: expect the best, but be ready for anything.

My 2 cents.


----------



## LisaLisa (Mar 21, 2011)

That's a great attitude to have


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I try to expect nothing, and if something great happens- cool!


----------



## PSC (Mar 10, 2011)

I to have come to realize, that things are never useually as bad as I fear them to be.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Good advice Scrolley, i like it! Positive thinking defintely works, its just that we are creatures of habit, and will try to revert back to previous habits, presumbly negative. 

But ya i agree with you


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I've noticed this, too, and yet I continue to always expect the worst (and often give up on things because of that) just because occasionally things do turn out worse than I think they will.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

^ I am similar sometimes with that.

I am slightly more pessimistic, I'd rather say practical, bc I expect the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## Jennifer Clayton (Nov 19, 2010)

I expect the worse but always hope for the best. I try not to psych myself up too much, but I guess I should, because you are right, Scrolley. Every time I think something is going to be horrible, it never comes close to being as bad as I thought it would be. Singing in front of my class was a bajillion times easier than I thought it would be. Talking on facebook was easier than I thought it would be, opening up to people despite my severe trust issues proved to be a ton more beneficial than I honestly ever thought it would.

I love a life that's full of _good _surprises!


----------

